
Show HN: What Madam C. J. Walker can teach to founders nowadays - leonagano
https://before90s.substack.com/p/madam-c-j-walker
======
leonagano
I’ve been writing how pre-internet era companies started their businesses, got
their first clients, competition, etc

I’m primarily doing it because I like to read more how companies behave before
the Internet. It also helps improving my English writing skills.

What do you think?

